# New guy question



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

I have a 46 gallon bow tank with 16 peacocks. How much time do i have until i need a bigger tank. All fish are 3in or smaller at current time.
Im well aware that this tank is to small for adult peacocks at my current count. 
Will a 72 gallon give them a good home at full size?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

You want 48x18 rectangle (75G) minimum and they are ready now. Bowfront tanks have more gallons but you can stock less fish, so go for the rectangle.

Are they all males or do you have mixed genders? It matters whether 16 in a 75G is overstocked or understocked.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

1 possibly 2 females.
14 males.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will likely have to remove the females eventually due to aggression. 14 males is just a little bit over for a 48x18 rectangle so you should be good.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Ok thanks man. If i went with a 120 gallon whats the limit on that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Its not the gallons...it's the length. In a 72" 125G I like 18 males that mature <= six inches.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Well i went big. I got a 90 gallon.
48 long 25 tall and 18 or 19in depth. **** i hope this will do it cause that is all i got to give these little guys.
It does look amazing in my master bedroom. It came with a really nice heavy duty stand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Still a dozen males that mature <= six inches. Enjoy your tank!


----------

